# 2011 BMW X5 Diesel Engine Light came on



## Boating10 (Jan 28, 2016)

My engine light came on a few days ago...then went off for a short while and back on. Took it to the dealer this afternoon and they did the diagnostics but did not have an answer other then the fuel pressure is suppose to be between 400-600 and mine was under. They suggested I change the fuel filter which was not due for a change until August 2016 (today is January 27, 2016) and perhaps that would fix the problem. I was presented with a bill for $465.00 and told unfortunately the light is still on and that was not the problem. They now are suggesting it may be the fuel pressure temperature sensor (additional cost of $550.00 plus tax). Needless to say I told them I was not happy and they need to do a lot better on the price and what if they find out that is not the problem...$1000 later. Any feedback, suggestions, experiences would be welcome. BTW this is in Canada at a very large BMW dealership. Thank you.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I moved your question to our diesel owner forum, you can also check out the X5 forum as another great resource. I would start by finding an independent service center and not paying dealer prices. To help you we would need to know the diagnostic codes the engine is throwing. You didn't happen to get those from the dealer?

Tim


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Find an independent BMW service shop. http://www.bimrs.org/profiles/search.php?zoom_query=british+columbia&zoom_and=0&serch=Search

Play them against the dealership.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Dealer service = stealership


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

$465 for a fuel filter change??? That is absolute highway robbery!!! I can get one for $50 at an auto parts store, and that is BEFORE a retailmenot.com discount which could bring it down to probably $40. Should be a relatively easy DIY job.

But if your vehicle runs perfectly fine with no noticeable anomalies with a CEL on, NO FURTHER ACTION IS REQUIRED!!!


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Aufgeblassen said:


> $465 for a fuel filter change??? That is absolute highway robbery!!! I can get one for $50 at an auto parts store, and that is BEFORE a retailmenot.com discount which could bring it down to probably $40. Should be a relatively easy DIY job.
> 
> But if your vehicle runs perfectly fine with no noticeable anomalies with a CEL on, NO FURTHER ACTION IS REQUIRED!!!


I was charged at my BMW dealer $120 to change the filter on my 335D parts and labor (with my preferred customer discount). I do not know why some dealers insist on ripping off their customers.


----------



## Aufgeblassen (May 25, 2016)

KeithS said:


> I was charged at my BMW dealer $120 to change the filter on my 335D parts and labor (with my preferred customer discount). I do not know why some dealers insist on ripping off their customers.


It is simply a matter of BUYER BEWARE.

Some folks like to to out the phrase "you get what you pay for". That phrase is patently FALSE.

The only true phrase is: YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR AFTER YOU'VE SHOPPED AROUND EXTENSIVELY.


----------

